# Outlook 2000 .msg Datei in Outlook 2003 öffnen



## erax (8. Oktober 2008)

Folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe früher im Outlook 2000 Mails als Outlook Nachrichtenformat (*.msg) abgespeichert. Wenn ich nun solche Mail-Dateien im Outlook 2003 öffne, wird der Inhalt nicht angezeigt, wenn die Mail im «nur Text»-Format gesendet oder empfangen wurde. Bei Mails, die HTML-Format erstellt wurden, bestehen da keine Probleme. Wie komme ich wieder an den Inhalt meiner unzähligen gespeicherten Mails? Codierung ändern bringt keinen Erfolg und müsste ja auch für jede Mail einzeln geschehen.


----------

